# What Vape Mod Is This?



## johan (24/3/14)

In the latest Hannibal (Series 2 episode 4):


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

Kinda looks like the Sigelei 20W with a fancy drip tip.

Edit: I mean DNA 30


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

Is that @BhavZ in the foreground? (haven't seen the show)


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Thanks @Reinvanhardt - what I could make out was that she were putting some dried herbs in the atty section.


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Is that @BhavZ in the foreground? (haven't seen the show)



Yes our very own @BhavZ ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

I think that it is something like this:


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

You will know best @BhavZ 'cause a couple seconds later in this episode you vaped on it as well

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

How's the vape @BhavZ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> How's the vape @BhavZ?


Man it hits the spot, the reaction that indoorsmokers gives in that post is a 10th of what I felt like after a few toots on it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## drew (24/3/14)

Arizer Solo. The other side showing in the pic. Know absolutely nothing about it, just pretty good with the google machine.


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Thanks @drew !


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Thanks to @drew I could find it; http://arizer.com/store/en/home/31-arizer-solo-portable-diffuser.html, obviously a thing for dry matter like herbs and the famous "Durban Clover"


----------



## drew (24/3/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks @drew !



No probs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks to @drew I could find it; http://arizer.com/store/en/home/31-arizer-solo-portable-diffuser.html, obviously a thing for dry matter like herbs and the famous "Durban Clover"


Perfect for making any meal taste better, throw some basil and oregano (herbs) in there and even the plain salt and pepper steak will taste out of this world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Wasnt she just drinking a Ceres fruit juice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

